# Learning with Yob's Hops



## ash2 (30/7/13)

I'am a K& K brewer,i have 3 FV's I was using but since getting a couple of fridges & 2 STC1000'S i'am now only using 2 of them.With Yob I have been buying 110g sample packs to try.What I have been doing is just putting down Coops APA with 500g of malt,25g of different hops each time steeped for 15min or so to get a taste for that hop.
Any ideas ?Will doing this give me the taste of different hops,or should I be doing something another way.
Thanks in advance for any ideas.

Cheers & Beers 
Dave
P.S Thanks again to my LHBS in Caloundra for giving me my first fridge free :beer:


----------



## ash2 (30/7/13)

Sorry for shouting :lol:


----------



## QldKev (30/7/13)

Have a look on here about SMASH beers, a lot of people use it as a method for learning ingredients.


----------



## Yob (30/7/13)

Having a static base will certainly lend itself to learning what different hops bring to the table.. He'll, even though I'm AG now, I still do it.. A stable repetitive base (that you know) lends itself to it.. You will discover ones you love and ones you do not.. The very thing I love about experimentationwith hops is the variables..

Personaally, I only ever did one single hopped beer, the rest have been blends, believe me when I say that there is a lifetime of flavours out there just by adjusting times and weights with just a few kinds!!

Cheers mate.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/7/13)

ash2 said:


> P.S Thanks again to my LHBS in Caloundra for giving me my first fridge free :beer:


Les is a top bloke but I don't get in there much these days though. :icon_cheers: 

You're on the right track, but the Coopers APA is pre-hopped, so much of the hop flavour is already there. You would be better off using un-hopped malt extract, whether that be liquid or dry and experiment with different hop additions.


----------



## Yob (30/7/13)

Flavours in the Coopers apa? Bittering addition only. Plenty of room to add flavour and aroma


----------



## ash2 (30/7/13)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Les is a top bloke but I don't get in there much these days though. :icon_cheers:
> 
> You're on the right track, but the Coopers APA is pre-hopped, so much of the hop flavour is already there. You would be better off using un-hopped malt extract, whether that be liquid or dry and experiment with different hop additions.


Les unfortunately has been sick & sold the business.It was Peter the new guy who gave me the old shop fridge for nicks. :beer:


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/7/13)

I didn't know that, hope all will be ok for him.


----------



## ash2 (19/8/13)

Just drinking a 2 week old Coops APA ,In which i used 25g of simcoe hops steeped for 15mins.Definitely gave it ( for want of a better word )more of a craft beer taste compared to the ones I have made with Saaz & Por. :chug:


----------

